# Amd 8750m driver problem



## avichandana20000 (Jun 25, 2013)

my friend has a laptop . the model is NP300E5V-S02IN with win 7 64 bit ULTIMATE.
It has two graphics chips. One from INTEL and other from ATI.
From the provided software by SAMSUNG i have installed the AMD GRAHICS DRIVER. But it is coming as follows.

*i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t531/KOUSHIKBISWAS888/GPUDRIVER1_zps9e42f7e3.png


CPU-Z shows the following 

*i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t531/KOUSHIKBISWAS888/GPUDRIVER2_zps2b2541cd.png

and GPU-Z Shows this

*i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t531/KOUSHIKBISWAS888/GPUDRIVER3_zpsf093bab1.png


when i am trying to open CATALYST CONTROL CENTRE(CCC) from Desktop it shows:

*i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t531/KOUSHIKBISWAS888/GPUDRIVER4_zpsc9888cbf.png



why is this happening. On running a CRYSIS 3 7 WONDERS VIDEO pics are not upto the mark. it is becoming slightly pixelates in full screen mode with 1366x768 resolution. Any suggestion? i have even tried to install latest driver from DEVICE MANAGER but it says it has already the latest driver.


----------



## SunE (Jun 25, 2013)

Samsung must have provided an utility called Software Update with the laptop(if not pre-installed then download from Samsung site). Use this utility to find the latest graphics drivers.

Don't download the ones from Samsung or AMD site. The one on Samsung's site is outdated. Switchable graphics won't work if downloaded from AMD's site.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes the given CD with the laptop is SOFTWARE UPDATE where all the required software are given. There are two graphics software.
One is "Graphics Software" and the other is "AMD Graphics Software". I have installed the later with internet on.When it gets installed i found the 1st PIC in Device Manager with the yellow mark. In Tom's HW  someone has written that Samsung has disabled the AMD graphics. In BIOS(phoenix) also  nothing has been  given regarding GRPAHICS CHIPSET.


----------



## SunE (Jun 26, 2013)

I read from somewhere(probably Tom's, don't remember exactly) that there is an actual application called "Software Update" that comes as bloatware on Samsung laptops with Windows. Use this application to find and install the latest update. Don't do it from the CD.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 26, 2013)

the lappy comes with FREE DOS. So i have to install OS SEPARATELY. So the only option left is CD. and when i am running this my internet is on so that it can draw the necessary things from there. The software update version is 2.1.15.1

Is there no user of SAMSUNG lappy with this graphics chip in TDF!!!


----------



## SunE (Jun 26, 2013)

NP300E5V - DOWNLOADS | SUPPORT | SAMSUNG

Go to the above page. There should be 2 tabs on your left namely "Manuals" and "SW Update". Click on "SW Update" and click on the blue "Download" button that appears. It should download a 21 MB file. Install that and then using that update your video drivers. It should solve your problem.


Also make sure that you install both the AMD drivers and Intel HD drivers, otherwise switchable graphics won't work.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 26, 2013)

thanks for the info. Now what should be the order of installation for the graphics?

1)INTEL
2)AMD

OR 

1)AMD 
2)INTEL

the process i am following:

1) unzip SWM
2)install SW UPDATE
3)Install GRAPHICS DRIVER.
4)RESTART
5)Install AMD GRAPHICS DRIVER.
RESTART.


----------



## SunE (Jun 26, 2013)

Intel then AMD.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks. while installing should my internet remain on?


----------



## SunE (Jun 26, 2013)

Well dunno about while installing but you obviously need internet to be on to download it 

What's the harm in keeping it on anyways right?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 26, 2013)

its not about HARM or NO HARM, i am just confirming the process. ok, i have started. will let u know once it is finished.

installed. following are the updates:

1)
*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/GPUDRIVER5_zps4ec5cb57.png

2)*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/GPUDRIVER6_zpsf79cde6a.png

3)*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/GPUDRIVER7_zpsb3b17e2e.png

4)
*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/GPUDRIVER8_zps110dc368.png


now what to do? i mean how to activate the AMD GRAPHICS?

Status updated


----------



## SunE (Jun 26, 2013)

Well now it seems to be working so congrats! To use the AMD GPU kindly click on "Configure Switchable Graphics". Browse and select on the *.exe of the program you want to run and make sure it is set to High Performance mode.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the support.

 So that means it will not always use AMD  GRAPHICS by default from START to SHUTDOWN for everything like a desktop.


----------



## SunE (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes that's how most laptops operate these days. Switchable graphics from AMD and Optimus from nVidia. They help save battery life and power consumption and prevent heating by using the GPU just for the things that require a discrete GPU.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 26, 2013)

ok. thanks from my friend's end also.


----------



## SunE (Jun 26, 2013)

No problem. Glad I could be of help. If possible do post some gaming benchmarks.


----------



## akii17kr (Jul 6, 2013)

bro i am interested in buying this same laptop which your friend has but couldn't find any review
If anybody have buyed this Laptop Please leave a review or you can give suggestions regarding this laptop
Thanks
you can use from the friend and can simply ask him hows the laptop and tell me here..
Samsung NP300E5V-S02IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com

thanks


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 11, 2013)

crysis2 is not getting installed. Nothing happens after clicking Autorun.exe. or EASETUP.EXE

 is this lappy eligible for playing crysis 2 at all?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 11, 2013)

avichandana20000 said:


> crysis2 is not getting installed. Nothing happens after clicking Autorun.exe. is this lappy eligible for playing crysis 2 at all?



Nope C2 can even be played on HD 3000..
It's software issue. Is it Original or "y u kno bro" version ??
Try running in compatibility mode. (Which ver of windows are u using??)


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 11, 2013)

Though its the second one it gets intalled in my pc and several other pcs also and running fine. This lappy is having win 7 ultimate64 bit


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 11, 2013)

PM me about game details..
try compatibility mode..

Try running as admin


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 11, 2013)

How to run it in compatibility mode?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 11, 2013)

right click -> properties -> compatibilty tab -> select run this in cm for Vista SP2 & also select run as admin in down check bx. -> apply/ok


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 11, 2013)

the option for vista is disabled, checked "run as admin".

still no luck


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 11, 2013)

avichandana20000 said:


> the option for vista is disabled, checked "run as admin".
> 
> still no luck



HuH??
Vista SP 2 disabled?? No SP1 on Win7 or wat?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 11, 2013)

sp1 on win7 is already installed


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 11, 2013)

^^ told ya PM me..


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 12, 2013)

avichandana20000 said:


> its not about HARM or NO HARM, i am just confirming the process. ok, i have started. will let u know once it is finished.
> 
> installed. following are the updates:
> 
> ...



use leshcat drivers imho if u want they worked wonders for me since 2 months and i reccomend it to every amd gpu+intel gpu person i meet reply with quote in case u want further help 

hope i helped


----------



## Cilus (Jul 13, 2013)

OP, please make sure you have installed DirectX 9 latest runtime (June, 2010) version and all the Visual C++ versions (both x86 and x64 versions). And regarding switchable Graphics, it should automatically activate the dedicated GPU once any graphics intensive task is fired. However, in the AMD control panel, under the *Configure Switchable Graphics* option, you can manually add the executables and assign any of the the available GPUs (either HD 3000 or HD 8750M) to it to make it an obvious thing. For any games, it should be the dedicated GPU, to be selected under that configuration to make sure it will always run on AMD GPU.

However, these mobility versions of the Drivers actually disable a lot of features available in their desktop version for compatibility and stability issues as different vendors use different settings for same mobility GPU. For Intel CPU + AMD GPU based Laptops, there are plenty of Modded drivers available which can unlock all those features and provide better performance.

*Leshcat’s Catalyst UnifL* Catalyst drivers are currently the best for Intel + AMD GPU combination. Download the latest 13.6 Beta 2 Modded driver form here: *leshcatlabs.net/


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 13, 2013)

Cilus said:


> However, these mobility versions of the Drivers actually disable a lot of features available in their desktop version for compatibility and stability issues as different vendors use different settings for same mobility GPU. For Intel CPU + AMD GPU based Laptops, there are plenty of Modded drivers available which can unlock all those features and provide better performance.



Will desktop version make any visible changes in performance??


----------

